# +/- 300 pigeons, doves and quail for adoption in Gainesville, Florida area



## kirtiraja (Apr 17, 2012)

My name is David Jakupko and I'm a Realtor in the Gainesville, Florida area. I'm about to list a home for sale and the owner, whose wife has passed away, has +/- 300 doves, pigeons and quail to find good home(s) for. The numbers are increasing weekly. He loves these birds and takes care of them like they were his children and is looking for someone(s) who will do the same. If you're interested or know someone who might be interested, please contact me by email at: [email protected]. Thank you.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Could you find out and post here what breeds he has available? It would make more people interested in getting them. Good luck with the re-homing of these birds!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

kirtiraja said:


> My name is David Jakupko and I'm a Realtor in the Gainesville, Florida area. I'm about to list a home for sale and the owner, whose wife has passed away, has +/- 300 doves, pigeons and quail to find good home(s) for. The numbers are increasing weekly. He loves these birds and takes care of them like they were his children and is looking for someone(s) who will do the same. If you're interested or know someone who might be interested, please contact me by email at: [email protected]. Thank you.


Sent ya an email.....


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well until you can sell them, you need to do one of two things IMO.

I would either put them on fake eggs which you can order from one of many pigeon supply houses or take them out of the breeding area or cover up/eliminate any nesting spots.
You don't want a bunch of little ones because the parents will abandon the babies that are still needing their feeding.
And then they will need hand weaning or die.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

If splitting the males and females is an option (2 section loft) then that would be great since you won't get any more young birds, but the hens may still lay eggs, which as mentioned you can replace with dummy eggs. 

The loft(s) must be huge to house 300+ pigeons :O


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

can u put a list of all the doves u got? hurry b4 they get pregnant!!!!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

According to the users profile. All birds have been relocated.


----------

